
Surveillance after Paris: We MUST now give our spies the powers they need - notsony
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3319037/We-spies-powers-need-says-LORD-CARLILE.html
======
greenyoda
Determined professional terrorists (like the ones who perpetrated the recent
attacks apparently were) can always find a way around surveillance. For
example, if two people communicated by having face to face conversations in
random public places, the NSA would never detect them even if they had access
to 100% of all electronic communications. During the Cold War, spies from both
sides managed to operate for long periods of time in enemy territory using
these kinds of low-tech communications channels.

------
dalke
And when that fails, _as it surely will_ , do they get ever more powers?

Tell me again how those powers helped (or would have helped) with The
Troubles?

------
tempodox
The proponents of total surveillance never had a shortage of pretexts. And
spreading the panic always helps.

------
tired_man
Really? But why?

The cow is gone so and it is too late to lock the barndoor.

